#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai Months Reference

## RDN

Sometimes you see a date with everything written as numbers except the month which is written in Thai or as a two letter abbreviation in Thai. This will help you decipher the month:





You can also get a small program that displays the months, here.


...or go to the page that has the download link at the bottom, here.

----------


## Thetyim

Excellent. Thanks
This should be stickied

Have a Greenie

----------


## klongmaster

yes helpful ta very much...

more greenies on the way...

----------


## friscofrankie

I feel fairly comfortable with the language, but this one of the things that get me stuck; the months.  



> This should be stickied


Excellent idea,  I'd like to stick it on my desktop.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> but this one of the things that get me stuck; the months.


Come on Frankie.
Just study them for 5 minutes you lazy bastard.
I actually (temporarily) named 12 of my students after the months of the year.
that works.
in the absence of students you could try doing the same with household objects, call your computer 'January' and your tv 'February' and so on.
bargirls would probably work too.l

----------


## friscofrankie

I go to the fuckin bars about once ever 6 weeks or so...
I can't even remember their real fuckin' names!

----------


## lom

> I can't even remember their real fuckin' names!


Darlin' ?

----------


## Bobk_nyc

I can only remember July and August( birth month, and beer.

----------

